# Cheap tickets in Aspen?



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Are there any methods to getting cheap lift tickets in Aspen?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahahahaha! The answer ranges from "no" to "probably not". Lift ticket deals for Aspen ski areas just don't exist during the season. If you can make a Colorado appearance this fall, the best deal is the Aspen Classic Pass. 5 days for $249. Otherwise, it's go with the multi day combos to get a bit of a break at the resort. All of the Colorado destination resorts suffer from this problem. Getting a deal at Aspen, Telluride, and Steamboat is next to impossible. Crested Butte offered half off of their day passes if you flashed a current season pass from any other resort anywhere. They may do that again and CB is one of the best areas in the state. Imo, it is the best, but if you want park, they've never been great at that one.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I dont really care about going to Aspen but I have a buddy that went to live and work there last year and I was going to go visit him this winter. He said last year that he couldn't get discounted tickets but this year he had heard something about it so hopefully he will come up w/ some. That Aspen classic pass doesnt sound bad. 'Priciate the input.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I will say that the mountains there are world class and stand up to just about any area in terms of terrain. The nightlife/after riding scene is the best in the lower 48. Only Whistler has a bigger scene.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know honestly if cheap and Aspen can be in the same sentence!! Just make sure you watch out for Mary Samsonite!!!


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Why would she want to meet you at a bar at 10 in the morning? I dont know I just figured she was a raging alcoholic. 

Fun fact per my friend that lives in Aspen. The majority of that was actually filmed in Telluride.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you work at a non-Vail Resort you can ride for free at many non-Vail CO resorts. No discounts in the grocery store for Aspen. Nothing in the E Book, Gold C or Edu project. The Classic Pass is your best bet unless you have a Press Pass. The Classic has to be bought in-person.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

haha... the word, cheap, doesn't exist in Aspen. You either pay $85 to $110 for a day lift ticket and get the hell out of there or you should get ANY job and make a lot of money which comes with a free housing and a free season pass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes you can get cheap tickets in Aspen Ski Holidays. You can get good service and hospitality.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

whooza4 said:


> Yes you can get cheap tickets in Aspen Ski Holidays. You can get good service and hospitality.


This site doesn't appear to sell just lift tickets. Looks like an advertising site for a lodging company for a bunch of different resorts.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> Fun fact per my friend that lives in Aspen. The majority of that was actually filmed in Telluride.


actually, that film was shot in breckenridge. I think the only aspen shot in the movie was at glory hole park when they found the money in the briefcase.


If your friend works for the aspen skico and he's a second year employee, then he will get a few free day passes and a few half price day passes. that'll be your best option.


----------

